# Sold As "black Piranha"



## Kwizbee (May 4, 2015)

I have been wanting a black piranha for a while now and to my surprise the local shop had just got a baby black in. It was probably about 1 - 1.5" when i bought it and now a few months later hes about 4 - 4.5" and looks like a red belly so I am pretty annoyed. Just or be clear this is not a small store that doesn't know how to identify species, it is one that should know better so wanted to get some confirmation from you guys that this is in fact a red belly before I go back to the store and get angry with them.


----------



## Kwizbee (May 4, 2015)

I would really appreciate some help with identifying what piranha I have here. Either way I think its a beautiful fish and I'm in the process of setting up a 150gal for him now, but if I could confirm what it is, then at least i could plan on either adding a couple more to the tank or planning on keeping him alone if hes not a redbelly.

either way i would really appreciate your comments


----------



## Titus (Dec 1, 2014)

It is most certainly a red belly (pygocentrus nattereri) search photos of serrasalmus rhombeus and see the difference.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Would agree that its most likely a red...

Better pics would be helpful to confirm


----------



## Kwizbee (May 4, 2015)

I really appreciate the feedback. I contacted the store and they agreed that a mistake was obviously made in identifying this piranha. They have offered to find a black piranha which is a little larger so that there is no question in its identity.

This was my first piranha and even though it wasn't what I had originally expected, I am now hooked on these fish they are beautiful. I can see why so many of you have fallen in love with this species

Thanks Again!


----------



## Titus (Dec 1, 2014)

It really is a beautiful fish, enjoy it!


----------



## Kwizbee (May 4, 2015)

The store called and told me they got a Black in and would be willing to exchange it with the redbelly they accidentally sold me. Before I agree to the exchange I would really appreciate your help to identify the piranha they are holding for me. Of course as with the other it is only labeled "Black Piranha". It is about 2.5 - 3" long. I took this video of it last night.


----------



## A15patel (Jun 20, 2015)

That video is a black piranha


----------



## Kwizbee (May 4, 2015)

The fish store made good on their offer and gave me this guy today, hes about 2.5" long right now. I have no idea exactly what it is but it looks a lot like the baby black piranha pictures I've seen and is a nice looking fish so the exchange was made.

I have to say I was not expecting the amount of aggression that this little guy has, especially after reading the posts by many of you on this site. I was prepared to give him lots of cover so he could hide out until he is bigger but as soon as he got into the tank he attacked my algae eater and bit the snails I have in there right off the glass.

Anyway, here are some pictures. I would appreciate any opinions on what you think this little guy is.


----------



## Bobbyd123 (Jun 9, 2013)

He's def a serrasalmus piranha but not sure if he is a black piranhaZ his tail looks a bit different but they all look so alike when this size it's hard to say for sure


----------

